

Google To Steve Jobs: No, We Aren't Lying About Android Activations - brk
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-steve-jobs-android-activations-iphone-2010-9

======
byoung2
_Google says, its activation numbers may be understated because they only
include phones that use Google services._

Are there Android phones that don't use Google services?

~~~
dagw
There are several phones from obscure Chinese manufacturers that run stock
android without any sort of Google blessing. Of course getting any sort of
number on how popular these are is basically impossible.

